# Baby Pigeons On Balcony



## PigeonsLondon (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi everyone new to this site,

Recently a Pigeon laid and hatched eggs in an empty box on my balcony. Far as I'm aware the mother of the Pigeons feeds them everyday and then leaves. Once this is all over I'm planning to clean my balcony, but for now I can wait. 

But I was wondering, how are the baby pigeons going to leave the box once big enough? 
Should I cut and make a small flap in the box to help them leave? 
Could I even feed them food?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can just leave them as they are. When older, they will start excercising their wings and when strong enough will flap and follow the parents out of the box. If you make changes, the parents might abandon the nest. No need to feed them, the parents know what to do.


----------



## PigeonsLondon (Jun 23, 2018)

Marina B said:


> You can just leave them as they are. When older, they will start excercising their wings and when strong enough will flap and follow the parents out of the box. If you make changes, the parents might abandon the nest. No need to feed them, the parents know what to do.


Hi, thanks for your advise  How long does it usually take before they are big enough?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Only saw the photo's now. That box is quite a nice spot, prevents them from wandering all over the place. You can maybe cut of the right flap on top (the one that stands up a bit), then it will be easier for them to jump on there. They fledge at about 4 - 5 weeks old, they seem to be 2 - 2 1/2 weeks old, so still another 2 weeks to go.


----------



## PigeonsLondon (Jun 23, 2018)

Marina B said:


> Only saw the photo's now. That box is quite a nice spot, prevents them from wandering all over the place. You can maybe cut of the right flap on top (the one that stands up a bit), then it will be easier for them to jump on there. They fledge at about 4 - 5 weeks old, they seem to be 2 - 2 1/2 weeks old, so still another 2 weeks to go.


Hi, usually both flaps are down, but i lifted the right flap for the photo. The mother struggles to enter and leave the box at times, so I took your advise and cut the right flap off neatly with a pair of scissors. Should be a lot easier now for them.

I was also maybe thinking to move the box into the shade as the temperature is 25 Celsius / 77 Fahrenheit here in London. 
Must be really hot and pretty annoying to sleep in the light during the day, but the pigeons manage to tuck themselves on the left side of the box as circled, but still it would be a lot better on the left side of the balcony in the shade i think, but do you think the mother pigeon would like that?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I don't think she will mind at all. Will be much better for the babies anyway.


----------



## PigeonsLondon (Jun 23, 2018)

Marina B said:


> I don't think she will mind at all. Will be much better for the babies anyway.


Thanks she never minded at all... Here's another picture update.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Great news. They will soon fledge, then you can clean up the area. They might return to sleep there at night but will eventually leave when they are old enough.


----------

